# Codd Bottle



## tkputman (Dec 15, 2010)

My husband picked this up for me at the Nashville Civil War show.  Does anyone have an idea as to value?


----------



## Wangan (Dec 16, 2010)

I havent any idea,but if you could include what the embossing says Im sure someone could help you out rather easily.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2010)

Yah, I looked at this earlier and got totally sidetracked. All I could see was "TRADE". Some typed info is always better than just a picture. It makes it so much easier.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah trade mark.It says John__ D ? Or something to that effect.Cant get the bottom row good either.


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 16, 2010)

bottom looks like it will be Manchester.  I think aqua codds are pretty inexpensive unless they have a rare name.  More pricey in colors other than aqua, a colored lip, or colored marble.  Maybe one of our English members will have a way to find out about the rarity of the name...once we know what it is.


----------



## ktbi (Dec 16, 2010)

I always double-check this site to see if it's a listed fake as there are a lot of them.  Ron

 http://www.codds-n-odds.co.uk/fake.html


----------



## tkputman (Dec 21, 2010)

Things have been busy so I haven't had a chance to post the writing from the bottle til today.  It says:  John Dyson (arched over a rearing horse); trade mark on each side of the horse; Ardwick and then Manchester under the horse.  On the back it says:  Redfearn Bros. arched over Makers with Barnsley arched down below makers.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2010)

Greetings Karen,

 Thanks for bringing this Codd to the party.

 It's from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Redfearn's Glass works.
 Now renamed after acquisition by an Irish company." From.

 "The Redfearn Glass Company was started in
 1862 in Barnsley by Samuel and Joshua REDFEARN. In 1946 they moved to Monk Breton.
 They were the third largest glass factory in the UK , employing 1800 workers.Shortly after this time they merged with National Glass of Fishgate, York.
 Don Redfearn" From.


----------

